# Chanel - Chance



## user79 (May 1, 2006)

I just adore this perfume!! I had been eyeing it for close to a year but the high cost kept me away, but finally I got it from my boyfriend as a present for Christmas. I got the Eau de Toilette but wow - the lasting power is just as strong as the eau de perfumes I own, or even stronger. The scent is just so beautiful and so unique, and I swear I get a compliment almost everytime I wear it and someone is standing close to me. I have had so many women asking me what I'm wearing, more than all the other perfumes I have owned!! Every time I put this on I feel so sexy and feminine, yet it has a slightly citrusy note to it as well.

Notes Of White Musk, Hyacinth And Citron, Pink Pepper, Jasmine, Fresh Vetiver, Orris Absolute And Amber Patchouli.


----------



## mcorreia (May 1, 2006)

*have to try*

I really don't remember how does that one smell though i must have tried it some time ago. But i do love Mademoiselle Coco Chanel! My co-worker is going to bring me a bottle from the airport free-shop, can't wait bec my previous bottle is empty!
It's funny bec on the other hand i do hate nr. 5, and do't like very much Allure and Cristalle. I have to try this one!


----------



## TRES TEAL (May 1, 2006)

ooh, i love this scent too. i got it as a gift , and the day i tried it out , i had to go buy a larger amount of it. it smells so pretty, definately one of my fave. perfumes.


----------



## asteffey (May 1, 2006)

i agree, i totally love chance. my bf got it for me too! i like no 5 a lot also, but chance is a really summer scent.


----------



## luminious (May 1, 2006)

i liked this scent too. I got it when it first came out a long time ago. I didnt buy anymore when it ran out but i remember liking it.


----------



## user79 (May 1, 2006)

I don't like any of the other Chanel perfumes either, I think they are too old ladyish (like No. 5 or 19) or too sweet (coco mademoiselle). But Chance, I love!


----------



## bai_xue (May 23, 2006)

Oooh! I love Chance! It's the only Chanel fragrance that I thought was to die for! I begged my husband to buy it for me for Mother's Day, but he bought Armani Code instead. (I absolutely love that, too) Maybe I'll get Chance for my b-day...


----------



## REYNALD0C (May 24, 2006)

I looooooooooooooove it.


----------



## kalikutes (Jul 8, 2006)

chance is the only chanel perfume that doesnt make me sick!


----------



## n_c (Jan 23, 2007)

This one is absolutely one of my favorites! I get compliments on it all the time...specially from boys


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 23, 2007)

It smells amazing! I absolutely love it.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't like any of the other Chanel perfumes either, I think they are too old ladyish (like No. 5 or 19) or too sweet (coco mademoiselle). But Chance, I love!_

 
Chance is one of my favourites and I was really surprised that I loved it considering I HATE all the other fragrances (especially no 5).


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm out of Chance, I think I might have to cough up the dough for another bottle!! Although I think I will get the 50ml one this time instead of the 100ml because the scent changed after a while, it took me ages to use up because I used it so sparingly.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 6, 2008)

I got it and this is not the first time I buy it and I like it but I adore coco mademoiselle <3 <3 <3


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

this was my very first 'expensive, strong scented' perfume, i got it when i was 14-15 i think for christmas from one of my aunts.. it was £55 which is my most expensive (in the US that would be $110!!!!!!!) i still have a tiny bit left, i have about 30 high end perfumes and like to use them as little as possible and switch up so i dont end up running out as quick.. ive only ever ran out of 1 perfume upto now lol
but yeh this perfume is GORGEOUSSSS as soon as i smelt it i was in love, then everytime i saw it in stores i would spray my whole body with it haha it was soo strong i remember i had the scent left on the sleeves on my coat for about 2 month.. YUP 2 month!! then i got it for christmas and felt all 'grown up' haha i like the fraiche one... i think thats what its called (green chanel chance one) but ive smelt better perfumes so i probs wont get it or repurchase the orignal chance perfume. it brings back so many memories though


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't like any of the other Chanel perfumes either, I think they are too old ladyish (like No. 5 or 19) or too sweet (coco mademoiselle). But Chance, I love!_

 
i agree, i hate coco...but chance? my all time fave! i have 2 bottles, i bought one for myself and i got a new one from my best freind for xmas. love love love chanceE! i got all the girls at my old job wearing it. the entire store smelled like chanel chance! it was hilarious


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 18, 2008)

I had the large bottle of this perfume....my X's name was chance so he thought he was cool buyin' me perfume with his name on it. So once that relationship ended ...I sold "Chance" on ebay haha.


----------



## user79 (Mar 30, 2008)

I just got a new EdT bottle of Chance (original), and I got the purse sized one with the 3 refill cartridges. It's so handy because you can take it along with you, and actually, buying the refill cartridges makes it a bit cheaper! Plus, the diffuser on the travel sized purse one is super super fine and disperses amazingly, even better than the bottles.

This def my fav perfume, this is actually the first perfume I have ever re-purchased.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 30, 2008)

ive just ran out of mine.. well theres a TINY bit left, im gonna keep the bottle because i love it lol and i might have to get another one when i go to the airport


----------



## user79 (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ive just ran out of mine.. well theres a TINY bit left, im gonna keep the bottle because i love it lol and i might have to get another one when i go to the airport_

 
You know what you can do with empty perfume bottles? Take off the nozzle and place the empty bottle into your dresser, your clothes will smell like the perfume.


----------



## User67 (Apr 1, 2008)

This is my all time favorite perfume. I love trying to new perfumes, but I always come back to this one. The scent stays true & never disappoints me. Right now I have the EDT, does anyone know if there is a big difference between the smell & staying power compared to the EDP? Because the EDT is very strong & lasts forever on me, I'm wondering if the EDP would be too strong for me?


----------

